# Method tips



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like you don't know how to jump at all. Might want to go to the basics of a straight air.


----------



## dwdwutang (Feb 18, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Sounds like you don't know how to jump at all. Might want to go to the basics of a straight air.


sounds like you don't know what you're talking about, big difference between a straight air and a method. The problem i have with a method like i said is I anticipate it first and start to lean a bit before I jump. only happens when trying this


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

You have to not rush it. Have your board be flat when you leave the jump, if you have a smooth pop transitioning to a shifty and the grab is pretty easy. (at least for me) I cant wrap my head around nose and tail grabs... methods are intuitive for me though


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the trick is to not anticipate or decide what you are gonna do til you realize the jump is twice as big as you thought, and if you don't do something you are gonna windmill and eat shit

also yoga, lots of warrior pose


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

dwdwutang said:


> sounds like you don't know what you're talking about, big difference between a straight air and a method. The problem i have with a method like i said is I anticipate it first and start to lean a bit before I jump. only happens when trying this


a method IS a straight air, ya rook.

Learn to jump. Wax on, wax off.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

dwdwutang said:


> sounds like you don't know what you're talking about, big difference between a straight air and a method. The problem i have with a method like i said is I anticipate it first and start to lean a bit before I jump. only happens when trying this


Chances are if you're arguing with BA, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

make sure you have the flexibility to do it first , try it on carpet first the grab.

on the slope practice doing backside shifty.

then tweak out the back leg higher then front.

Just get the Snowboard addiction video on methods.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Practice shifty jumping off a chair. Helps developing muscle memory. If you're not balanced well for method you can't be balanced well for straight air either because as someone pointed out method is essentially a straight air. Get flat, get centered and pop evenly with both feet. Your energy should be directed up, your speed will provide the forward momentum.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

dwdwutang said:


> sounds like you don't know what you're talking about, big difference between a straight air and a method. The problem i have with a method like i said is I anticipate it first and start to lean a bit before I jump. only happens when trying this





Alkasquawlik said:


> a method IS a straight air, ya rook.
> 
> Learn to jump. Wax on, wax off.


And then there was this. You need to learn air awareness chief plain and simple.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

dwdwutang said:


> I want to get methods down pat, my problem is i anticipate the jump to early and end up leaning forward and off balance in air, any method tips are welcome, lynn or terje style


Sounds to me like you already know the problem. Stop going for the grab until you're in the air.

Do everything up until you're airbourne like a straight air (assuming you have straight airs on lockdown), then only once you're airbourne go for the grab.

The key with any grab is you want to do it all in the air. If you start changing your normal setup/stance before you're even in the air you'll throw off your entire air.

Grabs, method or not, are simply a straight air + a grab once you're airbourne. It's not a different technique to doing a straight air, it's just adding to your current straight air once you're in the air.


----------



## dwdwutang (Feb 18, 2014)

Apologies to burton avenger, thanks for the tips appreciate it


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

go bigger you fucking pussy. you're only jumping because the "jump" is tiny.


----------



## dwdwutang (Feb 18, 2014)

Screw yourself asshole didn't ask for your opinion there dickybird "shredlife",more like behind a screen trashtalker


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

lol.

maybe you need to learn how to ask for advice first, before you can ask for advice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread is so fucking full of win.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

dwdwutang said:


> Screw yourself asshole didn't ask for your opinion there dickybird "shredlife",more like behind a screen trashtalker


he must be new here...
(newer than me even)


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Think bs shifty + reach for that board.

GL


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

dwdwutang said:


> Screw yourself asshole didn't ask for your opinion there dickybird "shredlife",more like behind a screen trashtalker



like!
10char


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Naturesabre said:


> he must be new here...
> (newer than me even)


Either new or suicidal... sooner or later he will learn the basics


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm starting my method grab right now on my couch in anticipation of the jump I'm gonna hit tomorrow morning.... The method has a crotch grab, right? Or is that the holy crab?


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Argo said:


> I'm starting my method grab right now on my couch in anticipation of the jump I'm gonna hit tomorrow morning.... The method has a crotch grab, right? Or is that the holy crab?


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## karkis (Jan 8, 2013)

if your launching in a way to bring up your feet behind you you will likely be initiating some rotation and end up forward like you said.
if you launch like a straight air, as has been advised, it is a straight air, the movements of your body need to be balanced or your air will suck
assuming take off is proper, if you just lift your feet behind you your knees will come up in front, suck
lead with your hips, stick yer dick out (or snatch, whatever you got), then your feet can come up behind you with your knees staying down, your shoulders go back and your position should be balanced without unintended rotation. if you want to kick out your back foot, palmer style? or terje? then your shoulders will also need to rotate, back shoulder pushes forward and that side of your body, knees to hips to ribs will be stretched out, style.


----------

